#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Autoimmunerkrankung unklarer Genese!?Muskelzucken.... >

## Hoffi67

Ein ganz liebes Hallo in die Runde,  
ich heiße Jörg bin 43 Jahre und komme aus Dresden.
Vor ca. 11 Jahren bin ich an einer Yersinieninfektion mit nachfolgender reaktiver Arthritis erkrankt.Die Enddiagnose lautete Autoimmunerkrankung unklarer Genese. 
Muss aber hinzufügen,daß ich bis dahin fast 1 Jahr lang mit allen möglichen Antibiotikas behandelt wurde.Nachfolgend hatte ich starke Hautmissempfindungen konnte teilweise nicht einmal Kleidung tragen und ein extrem heftiges und dauerhaftes Muskelzucken im Bereich der Wade/Innenfüsse.Konnte weder lange stehen noch lange laufen,da es in Fußsohlen und Innenfüssen stark brannte vor Schmerzen.Durch das Zucken in den Innenfüssen,bewegen sich die Zehen von selber und ich muss gegensteuern damit es nicht zum Krampf kommt.Die Schmerzen und das Muskelzucken werden durch Bewegung heftiger und schmerzhafter. 
An Therapien habe ich schulmedizinisch und alternativ ne Menge probiert.Im Laufe der Jahre gings mir wieder richtig gut.Im Sommer 2009 hab ich plötzlich einen scheinbar harmlosen Infekt bekommen und nachfolgend die gleichen Beschwerden Muskelzucken.......
Nah ca. 6 Monaten war der Schub vorbei.Ein Muskelzucken war zwar immer noch da,aber machte mir nichts aus. 
Nun 2010 gings mir super,bis Anfang 2011 wieder ein Infekt losbricht und alles von vorne begann.
Die Ärzte tappen im Dunkeln.Weiß jemand von Ihnen oder Euch einen Rat oder hat hilfreiche Tips für mich.Denn in dieser schweren Zeit ist es für mich,wie die Hölle auf Erden. 
Kurz noch zur Info im Bereich Beine/Füsse ist neurologisch ein neurogener Schaden diagnostiziert wurden.Mein behandelnder Arzt versucht es jetzt mit einer Procain Basen Infusion,er meint villeicht gesundet dadurch das Nervensystem wieder. 
Einen Bandscheibenvorfall hab ich auch aktuell in Höhe LWS,die Ärztin schlug mir eine Periradikuläre Infiltrationstherapie vor.Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht? 
Das war schon sehr viel fürs erste.Würde mich echt sehr freuen auf Tips und Ratschläge.  
Liebe Grüsse Jörg

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Jörg,
hab dir in deinem anderen Thread geantwortet.

----------

